# What can you tell me about the GT Fury



## jvale45 (Oct 10, 2008)

It seems to me that there is a serious lack of information on the GT Fury. Like what is the bike like and is it strictly a DH bike or does it make for a desent big hit bike? Whats it weigh and whats the suspension feel like? Is it hard to pedal? Mostly what i want to know is why is there like no hype over this carbon fiber rig.


----------



## jvale45 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Does anyone think that the 2011 Fury is lacking in the parts department*

For 5,349 dollars does anybody think that the Fury is not worth the money for the parts that you get. And does anybody know if the Alex Supra rims are any good?

Type of Frame FORCE OPTIMIZED CONSTRUCTION CARBON, 211mm TRAVEL INDEPENDENT DRIVETRAIN SUSPENSION SYSTEM, W/ 1.5" HEADTUBE, 83mm BB SHELL, 12x150mm MAXLE LITE THRU AXLE DROPOUT 
Fork ROCK SHOX BOXXER RC 203mm TRAVEL, SHORT CROWN, 20x110mm MAXLE DH, W/ ADJUSTABLE REBOUND & COMPRESSION 
Sizes S, M, L 
Crank TRUVATIV DESENDENT 1.1, 165mm, W/ 36T RING 
Crank Option 1 E.THIRTEEN LS1+ W/ 40T BASHGUARD, STEEL BOOMERANG 
Bottom Bracket TRUVATIV GXP, 83mm 
Shifters SRAM X7, TRIGGER, RIGHT SIDE ONLY 
Cog Set SRAM PG950, 9 SPEED, 11-26T 
Chain HG53 
Rear Derailleur SRAM X9, SHORT CAGE 
Rims ALEX SUPRA 34, WELDED, W/ EYELET, 32H 
Front Hub ALL TERRA LIGHTWEIGHT ALLOY SEALED BEARING DISC, 20x110mm THRU AXLE 
Rear Hub ALL TERRA ALLOY LIGHTWEIGHT SEALED BEARING DISC, 12x150mm THRU AXLE 
Spokes DT SWISS CHAMPION, 1.8 STAINLESS 
Nipples DT SWISS BRASS 
Tires MAXXIS MINION DH F, 3C COMPOUND, DUAL PLY CASING, 26"x2.5" 
Pedals GT SLIM LINE FLAT PEDAL, CAST ALLOY, W/ REPLACEABLE PINS 
Front Brake AVID CODE R, 203mm ROTOR 
Rear Brake AVID CODE R, 185mm ROTOR 
Brake Levers AVID CODE R W/ MATCH MAKER CLAMP 
Handlebar FUNN FULL ON, TRIPLE BUTTED AL7075-T6, 750mm RISE, 15mm RISE, 25.4mm CLAMP 
Stem FUNN RSX II, DIRECT MOUNT, 25.4mm CLAMP, 45-50mm LENGTH 
Headset GT -1ﾰ OFFSET ZEROSTACK REDUCER CUPS, W/ FSA IS-2, 1 1/8" HEADSET 
Grips GT WINGS W/ WAFFLE, LOCK-ON 
Saddle WTB SILVERADO RACE SL, W/ CROMOLY RAIL 
Seat Post ALL TERRA AL2014 
Seat Clamp ALL TERRA ALLOY BOLT-ON 
Rear Shock FOX RACING SHOX VAN RC, 9.5"x3", W/ ADJUSTABLE REBOUND & COMPRESSION


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

its really only a team bike, not very many people in the puplic ride them, i dont know why though


----------



## jvale45 (Oct 10, 2008)

*How does the suspension work?*

does the floating bottom bracket move? Also like what do people think of the Furys' suspension system; is it Innovative?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

At that price, kind of sucks that you get a boxxer rc and a van rc. I'm not saying they are bad components, but for that price I would think you would get an rc4 and at least a boxxer team. That's the only thing I can say about the fury.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

8", no front der...it *may* pedal okay but it's a DH bike.


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

for that price you can get a giant glory 00 with fox 40 rc2,fox rc4 and saint components.


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

Not many people have them , way over priced at $3999 for a frame only. There are some last years models starting to go on sale. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2010-GT-FUR...9175176?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item256343c308

Not a bad bike but too expensive. Also not that light either, they used the carbon to make it industrucable but it weighs the same as most al dh frames.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

jvale45 said:


> does the floating bottom bracket move? Also like what do people think of the Furys' suspension system; is it Innovative?


The rear suspension i drive on my old sanction was great, handled all it did well can say it was the floating bottom bracket. I know that when i first got my enduro i didnt like the fsr as much as the idrive, but now im used to fsr so it all good. As far as being on the dh side of idrive im thinking it handles very well.
I cant wait to see what happens with the new rukus


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have one 

love it. I think the i-drive system really works well, especially for DH.

the bike is incredibly solid and stiff. it makes you look at aluminum bikes like fragile tin cans
i do like this years blue color a lot better though


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

What does it weigh?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they sure are pretty


----------



## marc =) (Jul 4, 2010)

saturnine said:


> they sure are pretty


how much it cost that model?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

In that price range, you could build up a Turner DHR or a banshee legend mk2 or something similar, with better parts. And it would probably be lighter.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Is everyone forgetting that the world DH champ won on a FURY...


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

rarroyo said:


> Is everyone forgetting that the world DH champ won on a FURY...


no we aren't, but I guarantee his fury didn't have the same components. No one is saying it is a bad bike, but for the price, the components are a little sub par. They aren't bad components by any means, just could be specced a little better for the price.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Very expensive, not light, not a strong marketing campaign = low sales
low sales = not a lot of hype and forum talk, so more low sales
If GT wants to start selling these they need to change the layup to drop weight but keep the same molds and sell them for $1000 less.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I've seen them in action, they look super plush and pretty darn fast.

Cost is bogus but it's carbon so what do you expect?
It's not light by any means, more on the side of vibration dampening coupled with 8 inches of travel = a sofa on wheels.

They do have an aluminum version...not impressive at all. Th bolt on rear swing-arm always get's me. The bike looks sexy tho, and is race proven.

I'd take my 2011 Demo 8 any day


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

snow-man said:


> Cost is bogus but it's carbon so what do you expect?


The same price as a carbon V10 or close to it.


snow-man said:


> They do have an aluminum version.


It's not on their website and this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

maybe he is thinking the 'aluminum version' is the Ruckus? You can tell they are related, but its a 7" FR bike, not a DH bike.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

jvale45 said:


> does the floating bottom bracket move? Also like what do people think of the Furys' suspension system; is it Innovative?


GT´s suspension system is one of the greatest out there for sure, I have ridden a 2008 GT Force and I was amazed by the suspension =)


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Very expensive, not light, not a strong marketing campaign = low sales
> low sales = not a lot of hype and forum talk, so more low sales
> If GT wants to start selling these they need to change the layup to drop weight but keep the same molds and sell them for $1000 less.


I think it has to do more with the fact of the frame being carbon. I know I know caron is super strong and such, but...most privateers wont risk putting down that amount of mone in carbon frames just yet. Imagine you can throw anything at it, but a sharp big rock hitting it laterally making some damage... it just sounds to risky still to go for a cabron DH frame.

although GT and SC have decided to go full on carbon... so they must be confident it is strong enough for such abuse... although as someone say they are not that lighter than the aluminum yet.

another advantage of carbon is the vibration dampening through the frame, it is amazing and it feels completely different of what we mortals are used to with aluminum bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah the Ruckus, sorry 7 incher vs. 8


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

jvale45 said:


> is it Innovative?


Innovative? No.

But it does _work_, they've been using the same system for well over a decade now.

For the Fury itself, it's a world cup and Sea Otter (and british DH series) winning bike. Granted that's mostly down to the skills of Mark Beaumont and Mick Hannah, but it's clearly not holding them back. The fact that it's carbon seems to scare off a lot of customers though, which I think is daft, GT have always made gerat DH bikes.

More importantly, I would put money on a Fury outlasting any Alu DH frame available today.


----------



## Dlevy05 (Jun 13, 2009)

If this bike is anything like the 2001 DHi Team I own, it will be great on the turns/switchbacks, an excellent handler, and its pedaling will rival many (if not most) lesser travel (5"+) bikes out there.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

cf (carbon fiber) usually get associated with "xc" bikes. But cf can be layed up for dh bikes and take the abuse. cf is much strong than alu. I'm surprised that not more makers are going the cf route for the dh bikes. Another thing is, a crack in a cf frame is easier to repair than the same crack on an alu frame. If you were to put a crack on a cf frame on the side of (let's say) the downtube because your bike slam on a rock sideway, then fixin this crack is simple stuff. Can't do this easily with alu frame. BTW, you would really need to be going pretty damn fast to crack a cf frame like that! (think of plastic car bumpers being able to withstand a 10 mph hit and just bounce right back; try to make something like that with aluminum.).

Given the same amount of mass weight, cf can be made stronger than alu. Hell look at those bullet proof vests! You think you can get an alu vest in similar weight and take a bullet. There is a big misconception out there that cf is some how fragile material. Cf if made with some polyeurethane (plastic) material is probably indestructable! They just don't break, they just bounce!

Alu manipulation (affordable method) has pretty much peaked at this point. Cf is probably the future now.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

cesalec said:


> I think it has to do more with the fact of the frame being carbon. I know I know caron is super strong and such, but...most privateers wont risk putting down that amount of money into carbon frames just yet. Imagine you can throw anything at it, but a sharp big rock hitting it laterally making some damage... it just sounds to risky still to go for a cabron DH frame.


That was the vibe a year ago but look how many people are jumping on the carbon V10 now. They can barely fill orders. Enough people are willing to take a risk on carbon if it's close to the price of aluminum and significantly lighter.



cesalec said:


> GT and SC have decided to go carbon but as someone said they are not much lighter than aluminum yet.


The Fury frame weight is middle of the road. The V10c is a pound lighter than the already light V10a, making it one of the lightest (maybe the lightest?) DH frames available.

If GT could compete with the V10c in price and weight I think you'd see a lot more of them.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

since the Fury was the first carbon DH bike, GT was clearly over-cautious about building a bombproof bike because they knew that the response would be "oh noes if a pebble hits a it, it will shatter!!11!!" so they had to overbuild it like a tank. 
i remember in an interview one of the GT engineers said that there were several layers of _sacrificial_ carbon built into the frame. You could slam this bike through every rockgarden you come to and it will still be fine.

now that carbon is proven and the chicken littles are starting to calm down, the frames are sure to get much lighter.
I cant wait for Trek and Giant (for starters) to bring out carbon versions of their bikes


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

If i could get a good price on a fury i would get one to replace my gran mal


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Interested in knowing more about the Fury too but seems like very few people (here) know much about it let alone own one.

Sure it's made of carbon and it has metal bits under it. But how does it ride compared to more mainstream bikes? What are it's draw backs? Squat much under braking? Is it more of a plow bike ala intense or sta cruz or more of floaty bike ala dw bikes or trek? I don't want to hear it's SUPPOSED to pedal well, a first hand report would be nice. 65 deg head angle and 14in BB? It has 8.3" of travel so the steep static geo is not really a compensation for deep sag. Angle set candidate? 

And for the record Marc B won one world cup, not the champs. That can only mean demo's and v10's go faster than this bike...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

rarroyo said:


> Is everyone forgetting that the world DH champ won on a FURY...


Sam Hill won on a fury?

nevermind, everybody knows he rides for specialized, and before the Iron Horse.

You must be referring to steve peat, who won the year before on a....Santa cruz.

Gee atherto...commencial.

And the fury didn't even exist before that.

So no, the world DH champ did NOT win on a fury. Thats all. Still a cool bike though.


----------



## BikinAggie (Oct 13, 2006)

chauzie said:


> Given the same amount of mass weight, cf can be made stronger than alu. Hell look at those bullet proof vests! You think you can get an alu vest in similar weight and take a bullet. There is a big misconception out there that cf is some how fragile material. Cf if made with some polyeurethane (plastic) material is probably indestructable! They just don't break, they just bounce!


Bulletproof vests do not use carbon fiber. Soft armor uses a kevlar weave and hard armor uses steel, ceramic, dyneema, or a mix of those.


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

[URL=http://www.pinkbike.com/v/187157]http://www.pinkbike.com/v/187157


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

2 Furys (out of about 10 riders total) at Wisp yesterday. So they are out there.


----------



## dfinn (Nov 8, 2004)

One of the guys I ride with has one. He loves it. We swapped for a couple of runs at Brian Head. It felt really good to me, very stiff laterally, pedaled extremely well and this is less important but it was nice and quiet.

He did crack it though, I think the crack was somewhere in the rear. It was after a full season of many hard miles. They took care of him and sent him a new frame.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

Yo guys .. I just got an used yellow frame 2011... Let' see how it performs in a week or so. I hope to see comin true my expetations of a engineless honda cr250. That is what the fury is meant to bez: damn stiff.....


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Keep us updated, I wanted on but cant afford one so I will just read your review and dream.


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

or buy an alu. a friend of a friend picked up one of the older model carbon ones for 2,100 complete


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think that the ALU FURY is gonna feel like the CARBON FURY, let's motivate this:
carbon is 10 times stronger that aluminum.
carbon is 40% lighter...
Framebuilders usually lay down really thin layers of carbon because they wanna achieve the same strenght of aluminium tubes: not this time, the carbon fury has been built with an eye on the strenght , not like other light woobly frames.
The fury uses MORE material than aluminium, so I guess it is at least 10 times stronger.
The weight is almost the same, because a dh alu frame is around 4kg....(the carbon fury is 3.9)

so, if the alu fury will weight the same of the carbon frame (3.9 kg), it can't be as stiff as the carbon, because as said, carbon is more strong than alu.
To achieve the similar strenght and stiffness ,the aluminum frame should be really thick and heavy, probably like my honda cr250 alu frame! ahahah

moral of the story, the alu fury can't ride like the carbon, unless the frame weight is 7-8 kg......

The alu fury is just a mere more flexible copy of the grandfather (carbon fury).
I don't mean is gonna be crap, because lots of riders loves a permissive frame which flex a lot and absorb little bumps and solve riders deficits.
Alu fury may be a good bike, but who rides hard is gonnna prefer the carbon anyway.
Who agree with this?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I bet the AL Fury frame will weigh 1.5lb more and the front end will feel just as stiff. The swingarm will be slightly flexier but maybe not noticably so.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

heee, I don't think so man.,....the carbon frame is 3.9 kg ,and the entire bike is 16-18 kgs depends on how much money ones spend on the bike... SO, if the alu frame is heavier than 3.9 kgs, the entire bike is gonna be 17-19 kg too way to heavy for the "current market" of dh bikes.
I bet is gonna be 4.2ish kgs....
bets are open.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

mhhhhh........ Lelandjt may be right (and I am wrong).. check out these weights...

Would you still wish to use a 21 kgs bike?.....



I think that the 16.5kg fury (black custom) has the paint ripped off, because a full pain and overcoat on a frame is 150 grams if weight...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I am going to side with davide2tempi on his point. 

Alu will not ride the same as carbon. Duh...


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

*getting shape*

mmmmh.......almost done....


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

jvale45 said:


> does the floating bottom bracket move? Also like what do people think of the Furys' suspension system; is it Innovative?


I ride a GT Force, the floating bottom bracket is awesome. you get a little chain stretch but almost zero pedal bob and feedback. The Fury is a great downhill bike, one of the first carbon ones. It is also great for a big hit machine too.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

first ride today....: AMAZING!!!!!!! it was like I wished, an honda cr250 withnout engine! The frame is so precise ad stiff, easy to ride with. Really precise on turns, over rocks, on jumps it absorb landings like a sofa pillow......
most amazing bike ever.


----------



## fatwheels (Jan 24, 2010)

First of all, you can buy a gt fury for much less then the 5000+ sale price. I work at performance and we have both the fury and the ruckus in stock. The fury is a 2010 model (the one before the yellow and blue one) and it weighs 40 pounds, and we are selling it for $2700 dollars, and with all our sales and stuff, you can get it for under that.

The other bike, the gt ruckus (my future bike), normally costs 4500, but cause it was a sample sale bike, the price on that one was $3,100. (no you cannot have the bike, its under my name on layaway,and I'll be getting it for Christmas, as a gift to myself.)

I personally think that except for the tech guys who need the latest and greatest technology 110% of the time, you are better off waiting until the next years model to come out, and buy that model for $1000+ off the msrp

Why would you spend more money on a 2012 gt fury aluminum model then a 2010 carbon model, when the carbon fiber one weighs 6 pounds less, and costs 300 dollars less? 
also felt like noting-the fury feels much higher off of the ground then the ruckus (probably cause we're not allowed to cut the seat post from its xc height) but it is MUCH easier to bunny hop and flick around, cause the suspension is more springy and easier to bottom out. have yet to ride singletrack/downhill with either bike, but supposedly they are both awesome.

one more thing,
the gt ruckus weighs 43 pounds, and add another pound because of pedals.
Once I get the ruckus,do you want me to post a review, and if so, what the review should consist of.
thanks, fatwheels


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Highland mountain Bike Park here in NH uses the Fury as their DH rental bike. My bud rented a Cannondale Claymore, on the next visit after that he rented the Fury and on this past Sunday he went back to the Claymore for the rental and said the Claymore was a much better riding bike, that the Fury felt too cramped and didn't handle as well as the Claymore.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

The claymore and the fury are two complete different bikes.
The fury is a true DH weapon.
THe claymore....well for me...is an enduro bike, with an air shock.

The fury is a stiff bike, and requires good techniques to let her go fast....but, we are humans, someone loves the KTMs, someone the hondas... same for bikes, fury aint the best for everyone!


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

fatwheels said:


> I personally think that except for the tech guys who need the latest and greatest technology 110% of the time, you are better off waiting until the next years model to come out, and buy that model for $1000+ off the msrp


What is the secret to finding them? I looked forever for a 2008 XL Enduro in 09, no luck. Got one of the first 2010's and love it, so I guess it worked out, for $1k more.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

here's mine one....almost completed....lot of Ti , Ergal and light parts.....I guess around 16-16.5kg with dual ply tires.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

davide2tempi said:


> here's mine one....almost completed....lot of Ti , Ergal and light parts.....I guess around 16-16.5kg with dual ply tires.


what kind of rear derailer are you using? and how much do those forks cost??


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

jakester29959 said:


> what kind of rear derailer are you using? and how much do those forks cost??


Dorado MSRP is $1599 with 2 year factory service.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

jakester29959 said:


> what kind of rear derailer are you using? and how much do those forks cost??


Hi Jakester.
The rear mech is a normal XT shadow 2011 version 9 speed.
The fork is a dorado which cost just the same of a new FOX 40 or a bos ydllee.
I would say that 1000-1200 bucks is "her" price......I think that it worth the money it cost.!


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks I love the look of your bike btw. I love the looks of them they are just to expensive for me


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

could you throw a totem on one of these? It looks like theres plenty of crown clearance, but its hard to tell from a photo.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

davide2tempi said:


> mmmmh.......almost done....


bla ha ha ha ----

l like how the girl on girl pic is just in site.

done now...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

edit: oops, I should try reading the entire thread before posting a response to the first thing I see that is wrong.


----------



## boardnz (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've been on a 2010 fury for the last 6+ months and loving it! Received the frame as crash replacement for my 2008 GT Dhi, which had some cracks in the swing arm. 

Firstly the Fury doesn't have the flex I found in the DHi, and the I-drive is way smoother and yet to come loose. On the DHi I had to have it tighten every 10 or so runs. 

It pedals extremely well, plows through rock gardens, and rails like a train. 

What! because this is my first post I can't include a pic of it.


----------



## boardnz (Sep 14, 2009)

Moosey said:


> could you throw a totem on one of these? It looks like theres plenty of crown clearance, but its hard to tell from a photo.


I'm thinking about doing it soon, my boxxers are nearing the end of their lives..Keen to hear if anyone else has done it


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

my 2012 Alloy Fury is about 39-40lbs.










The Alloy and Carbon do ride a bit different, you can feel the carbon is stiffer. The carbon overall feels faster to me.


----------



## davide2tempi (Feb 9, 2011)

HighTitan said:


> my 2012 Alloy Fury is about 39-40lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhmann! you are the first one I see with my setup!....CCDB + dorado pro!
yuppyyeah bro!

do you mind to compare settings with me?.....


----------



## rzalewski6 (Sep 28, 2008)

My shop also has a couple of these bikes in stock. Ruckus 7 1.0 weights 40 lbs in a large, not sure what one you have that weighs 43 lbs? And the Fury's suspension feel much more "springy"?? No more parking lot reviews needed from you, thanks.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

For that price, get an M9 w/Fox 40 & Saint...


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

The alloy model looks good to me. Wonder if they will sell it as a frame set only.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

The new Fury debuts with World Cup wins in both the Elite Men's and Women's division at Fort William.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Verbl Kint said:


> The new Fury debuts with World Cup wins in both the Elite Men's and Women's division at Fort William.


and it's aluminum to boot!

but maybe the swing arm is carbon? can't remember...


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

hey !
have you practiced riding without an upper link - to decrease stiffness (make it more 'normal' rider friendly) ?

I heard that Gee at some point (very muddy race), rode without it.


----------

